# Seeking advice on immigration consultants



## jeremy2468 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello there,

I've been residing and working in the UAE for the last 3 years and i'm contemplating my next move - to migrate to either Canada or Australia.

I've looked up plenty of consultants available in UAE but i'm skeptical on their ability to actually help speed up the process or even give sound counsel.

Does anybody personally know of reputable immigration consultants based in the UAE or even in Canada or Australia? Any input will be greatly appreciated. I'm happy to go ahead and make enquiries but it would be great if someone could direct me to a capable few consultants that exist in UAE - consultants that helped you or a friend/acquaintance to migrate successfully as promised - without holding back any information or surprise last minute fees etc.

I apologise if this topic has already been discussed. I'm new to the forum and looked through the first few pages to spot a similar query/discussion but couldn't find any.

Many thanks.

Jer


----------



## jeremy2468 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi again!

Just wanted to follow up on my query above.

Thanks,
J


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Jeremy, while I cannot make specific recommendation, any reason why you cannot do it yourself for Canada? I have seen on their website that they warn people to stay away from consultants, and all the information seems to be available online.


----------



## jeremy2468 (Dec 5, 2013)

rsinner said:


> Jeremy, while I cannot make specific recommendation, any reason why you cannot do it yourself for Canada? I have seen on their website that they warn people to stay away from consultants, and all the information seems to be available online.


Rsinner, I'm afraid of not following the complete process or being made aware of certain changes that might come about during the application process. I believe, consultants also help you with the Job Bank application process as well as Provincial Nominee Programme to help secure invitations to apply. I'm not entirely sure how this would work if I was to do it on my own. Also the time and the stress of wondering if i'm doing things right would leave me feeling very unsure about my attempt to apply.

I've gone through the website and they do not warn people to stay away from consultants but advice people to stay away from dubious/phoney/unregistered consultants/lawyers.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

jeremy2468 said:


> Rsinner, I'm afraid of not following the complete process or being made aware of certain changes that might come about during the application process. I believe, consultants also help you with the Job Bank application process as well as Provincial Nominee Programme to help secure invitations to apply. I'm not entirely sure how this would work if I was to do it on my own. Also the time and the stress of wondering if i'm doing things right would leave me feeling very unsure about my attempt to apply.
> 
> I've gone through the website and they do not warn people to stay away from consultants but advice people to stay away from dubious/phoney/unregistered consultants/lawyers.


fair enough. 
Seek out recommendations on canadavisa.com ?


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

rsinner said:


> fair enough.
> Seek out recommendations on canadavisa.com ?


As far as I know, both countries have toughened there laws, as loads of guys have been immigrated.

Australia - VOITIN WALKER DAVIS - Legal Consultant and Migration Agent

Canada - I dont know, dont want to get a frost bite there ( plus too far to come down to India in case of any emergencies)


----------



## Deea2211 (Mar 14, 2016)

*How to verify*

For Australia you can check on MARA website the licensed agents and for Canada under ICCRC.

The Immigration Office is licensed with both you can check on their website and based in Dubai. 

044560076 - landline number

Hope it helps


----------

